# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  یک نمونه خفن از select های تو در تو

## I,Nobody

بچه ها من نیاز به یک نمونه query خیلی خفن از select های تو در تو می خوام.
لطفاً هر کی هرچی به ذهنش میرسه، اینجا بگذاره.
متشکرم

----------


## reza_rad

> بچه ها من نیاز به یک نمونه query خیلی خفن از select های تو در تو می خوام.
> لطفاً هر کی هرچی به ذهنش میرسه، اینجا بگذاره.


خوب شما چه رکوردهایی رو از چه دیتابیس و چه جداولی می خوای بکشی بیرون؟!
یه کوئری از چی برات مثال بزنیم؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## I,Nobody

ببین فرقی نمی کنه.
میخوام نمونه های مختلف select های تو در تو رو مطالعه کنم.
آخه مثال از توی اینترنت کم گیر آوردم.
بیشتر می خوام با نحوه نوشتن query های اینجوری آشنا بشم.
الآن بهش نیازی ندارم. ولی می خوام خوب یادش بگیرم.
ضمناً مرسی که اینقدر زود جواب دادی

----------


## reza_rad

خواهش می کنم.

ببین اینجا یکسری از این query ها هست با توضیح :
http://www.informit.com/guides/conte...seqNum=74&rl=1

البته اونجوری که میگی یعنی *خفن* نیست. ولی برای یادگیری خوبه.

----------


## I,Nobody

مرسی.
خوب بود. ولی برای SQL SERVER بود. برای MySQL چیزی داری؟

----------


## reza_rad

خواهش می کنم.




> ولی برای SQL SERVER بود. برای MySQL چیزی داری؟


لینکی که گذاشتم مربوط به* Transact SQL* بود که هم توی mysql و هم SqlServer  و هم تمام RDBMS .های دیگه کار میکنه

شما توی mysql و یا جای دیگه هم باید با همین Transact SQL برای دیتابیس کد بزنی

----------

